# B&S flo-jet carb trouble



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am currently having trouble with a B&S flo-jet carb on a generator. Model of the engine is 190412 type 6111 01. I have put a rebuild kit in it and it seems like the needle keeps sticking, because at times it gets no fuel. I installed the new viton tipped needle. Other times it leaks gas out the bottom of the carb/air cleaner tube. I read on the internet the following phrase regarding the fuel leaking " _The gas leaking out of the bottom of the carb is caused by the taper on the high speed jet. You can use an old jet, grind off the threads, and then use some find lapping compound and the old jet to lap the taper. This will usually fix the problem."_ what _taper_ are they referring to? I am going to take the carb back apart and see whats going on, 

anyone else have trouble with these flo-jets?

I'd like to know, 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Dimark1009 said:


> The gas leaking out of the bottom of the carb is caused by the taper on the high speed jet. You can use an old jet, grind off the threads, and then use some find lapping compound and the old jet to lap the taper. This will usually fix the problem.



Mark,

Who ever wrote that has no idea what their talking about.

Fuel leakage as you explain is either a bad/worn float valve seat (seen quite often on generators due to excessive vibration) or possibly a pin hole in the float letting fuel inside. Since you installed a new float needle valve that's eliminated. It also could be the float is set too high which should be just a little above level when holding the top up-side down.

The float valve seat if worn could cause sticking as well as not letting the float needle valve seat to shut off fuel flow.

If you bought the full rebuild kit it should have had a new float valve seat (brass) included.

None of the above I mentioned has anything to do with the high speed jet.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info Restrorob. 

I'm going to replace the float and valve seat and see what happens from their.

The engine is a 8 hp 
model- 190412
type- 6111.01
code- 9308071A

Question: 

can anyone tell me if that is a replaceable brass seat? 
It takes the viton needle so it doesnt use the little tiny one in the kit. 

I used a briggs # 398235 rebuild kit, I'm sure it didnt come with a new "brass" seat. 

could someone more knowledgeable than myself steer me in the right direction? 

Thanks,


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, That was a mistake in my part about the float valve seat (assumed without your model numbers), This one is not replaceable. Shake the float in your fingers, If there is fuel inside you will feel it. If it does then replace it, Make sure the float height is as I said. Clean the float needle seat area with a Q-tip sprayed with carb & choke cleaner. 

You can install the carb without the linkage hooked up and only one screw to hold it up to hook the fuel line up so you can test for leaking before properly installing.


----------

